
BitTorrent Launches Native TRON-Based Token - l2dy
https://cointelegraph.com/news/bittorrent-launches-native-tron-based-token
======
maloneyg
It is good to know that it can be exchanged between users to optimize their
network speed and attain faster downloads. Very helpful for users like us.

